# White show roo



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

My neighbor just gave me a flock of superb full blooded chantecler chickens,the roo I am wanting to show but I noticed a lot of yellowing of his feathers,and I know she fed them a lot of corn and I know that corn can turn feathers yellow,but I'm wondering what to feed him so it will go away and how long will it take to go away


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Are you sure it's not pigment from the dirt?


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't think it's dirt,but I'll find out when I bathe him in spring


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

Also would he be a good bird to show based on the standard of perfection?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Regardless of how perfect he is, I'm a believer in learning by doing. I would show him regardless and learn all I can and have fun. And then come back and yak about it.


----------

